# Finding Shad??



## Countryboy23 (Mar 13, 2011)

I was wanting to know where to catch shad for catfish bait?Somewhere around Stonelick or Eastfork.Any advice would be helpfull.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Both of those lakes are full of shad. Its easier to get them out of Stonelick I feel like as there is less timber to get the net stuck on. Just look in the coves and at Stonelick all around the rocks by the dam there are shad.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

If those lakes haver a spill way just go down to one of them and use a dip net, all the lakes around my area have spillways and i went down to a couple and just used a dip net with small holes and got a 5 gal. bucket full of big shad in about 10 dips. you will see the shad up in a corner by a cement wall or rocks to get out of current.


----------



## Countryboy23 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks guys.Sorry it took me so long to reply been workin alot.I will try it out and see how it goes.Hopefully the shad is a better bait then what i been using.


----------

